

Show HN: Shutdown Scanner - monitoring how many computers have been left on - jsingleton
http://shutdownscanner.com/

======
jsingleton
Hey, this is my MVP and I posted this.

I'd be very interested to hear people's thoughts on the site. In what
direction do you think that I should take it?

Feedback please. Thanks.

~~~
ui-op
nice site, I really like the example dashboard.

So how does the data collection part work behind the scenes?

~~~
jsingleton
Thanks. You need to download a small program which you install inside your
network. It then detects when machines are on and sends the metrics to the
site.

